# Our Trip/Adventure



## Owen135 (31 Jul 2013)

It was a sunny day, and so 3 of us set off at 2:00. This was our planned route: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...&t=h&dirflg=b&mra=luc&via=1,3,4&z=12&lci=bike

So we set off, happily pedaling along for about 15 miles. We came to the end of the road we were on, and It went on to an A-Road!!! We knew we were lost then so we asked some people walking by for directions to Fenwick. They said it was 20 miles away! We started 20 miles away! So we cycled down to the first village/town we saw (Strathaven) and stopped for a snack in a cafe. About two minutes after we set off, it started raining. We looked up, the sky had turned grey and there was thunder!!! We cycled along the route we had taken to Strathaven until we came to another A road. We were lost again!!! We looked at the signpost and it said Left was to East Kilbride and right to Strathaven. We (thought) we knew the way home from East Kilbride, so we cycled along the A road to get there.(I wouldn't do that again.) We got there and realised we had no idea where we were. A quick call to a friend and we were on our way. We took a pavement and cycled slowly-we had no idea where we were going, only to follow the road. Eventually we believed we had found the turn we needed to take. We took the turn and cycled for about 3 miles until we came to another junction...the same one It was still pouring and we were all soaked, and lost in the urban maze that is East Kilbride. Worse still, my friend had a puncture. He had forgotten all his stuff, and we realised our inner tubes wouldn't fit! So we had to periodically blow up his tyre every 2 minutes! With a hand pump in the rain!!! Eventually after about half an hour we saw buildings we recognised and we knew our way home. Followed the road and got home, wet and tired. It was now 6 o'clock Here is the route, although the bit with East Kilbride is a lot shorter, I have no Idea where we went there.


----------



## Owen135 (31 Jul 2013)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,20&z=15&lci=bike


----------

